# WTH ..OCTOMOM spent 1000 on MAC!



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 15, 2009)

ohnotheydidnt: Octomom Blows More Than $1000 @ a MAC makeup counter!


I just read this on ohnotheydidn't 








 What a freaking moron!  I love me some mac and if I had 1000 to blow I would probably spend it on cosmetics too but dang lady ..you just had like 15 kids out of your pikachu ..go buy 1000 worth of diapers or something. Are you serious lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wow just wow

or spend that 1000 burning her fallopian tubes or something..sheesh


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 15, 2009)

Geez, that woman is so crazy! She really needs to just fade back into obscurity so we can all move on...


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

With all the money she's got from interviews, etc $1000 probably isn't very much is it?

So long as the kids aren't going hungry while she slaps more lipgloss on her inflated lips, then what she spends her "hard earned" money on is her business.

It's so easy for people to jump on the bandwagon and shake their heads disapprovingly cos of all the media coverage surrounding her, but c'mon now there are women on Specktra who are just as bad - yet they get nothing but praise for spending the equivalent to a mortgage payment on MAC!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It's so easy for people to jump on the bandwagon and shake their heads disapprovingly cos of all the media coverage surrounding her, but c'mon now there are women on Specktra who are just as bad - yet they get nothing but praise for spending the equivalent to a mortgage payment on MAC!_

 
Yeah but come on..this woman has openly - proudly - exploited a health care system, has, for want of a better word, pimped out her self-inflicted circumstances (multiple chidlren, no partner, no job), to receive financial benefits. It's not disapproval that people should regard this woman with, it's disgust, imo. 
When I look at her, I think about all the women with steady low income jobs, who try their best to live and work honestly and who would probably love nothing more than to go on a shopping spree occasionally and make themselves feel good, but whose jobs cover little more than necessities. She's vile.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not trying to be judgemental of her, but I just think it is really strange for a women who has no source of sustainable income to be spending over a thousand dollars on beauty products when she has 15 children to support and no partner. She may be receiving money from interviews and such but eventually, the media will lose interest, move on to other things, and she'll be left in an uncomfortable position unless she tries to lock some kind of steady job down. JM2C


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 15, 2009)

If she had the money to spend it would be alright...but she doesn't! The health care system money, food stamps, donations and interviews she's done were supposed to help her support the children, not herself. Come on, she couldn't even afford living on her own. It's outrageous imho!
 You know, buying an item every now and again doesn't bother me, but spending over a $1000 in one go is just wrong when you know you have 14 mouths to feed. She may have some money now, but how long will that last with so many children and the media attention dying down?
I know it's easy to jump on the bandwagon and be this negative but she's making it very easy. I live in far away Europe and know all about this lady...


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

She should've saved it for the kids. Taking care of 8 infants requires a lot of work and also nappies, milk, bottles, clothes.

Some families struggle to make ends meet with one child how about eight? She also got another set of kids right? So she should've really saved the money.

We don't spend 1000 dollars on MAC at once, this woman did, she has responsibilities but obviously she chose to ignore that and indulge. 

1000 dollars won't be given to her for ever and over and over again. The media will eventually calm down after they get bored of her and find someone new to hype about.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Some families struggle to make ends meet with one child how about eight? _

 
She has 14 children in total.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_I'm not trying to be judgemental of her, but I just think it is really strange for a women who has no source of sustainable income to be spending over a thousand dollars on beauty products when she has 15 children to support and no partner. She may be receiving money from interviews and such but eventually, the media will lose interest, move on to other things, and she'll be left in an uncomfortable position *unless she tries to lock some kind of steady job down*. JM2C_

 

I guess every woman with that number of children can just walk into a job.... dont mind the babysitters, of course looking after all those kids will leave her plenty of time to go find one and work it right??

This woman really has very little chance of finding sustainable income at this stage in her life. 

As for her money, its really her business. She may come to see the error of her ways eventually, but its not anybody right to judge.... unless of course noone here has anything they could possibly be judged for - and I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 15, 2009)

People are calling this woman nuts for having so many kids w/ no source of 

income that we know of but shes laughing all the way to the bank.

Wasn't she just recently house shopping for a million dollar home? 

This woman has a job,  and thats being a 

*freak show* for the whole world to watch.

And as long as we keep watching she'll be able to spend $1000's at MAC.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_And as long as we keep watching she'll be able to spend $1000's at MAC._

 
Exactly.

When I clicked on this thread, I didn't even realise she was "OctoMom". I really care what she does, and don't watch any coverage or read about her in the papers. 

I'm in London and the press here is 'over' her, whereas I'd imagine you guys stateside are still having her force fed down your throats for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

How she came to get IVF treatment when she already had a flock of kids is something the medical 'professionals' can ask themselves as they helped to create this 'monster'.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 15, 2009)

......


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_she doesn't have a job so she doesn't have "hard earned" money. the money she has now comes from publicity or from the taxpayers. that is not "hard earned" money._

 
*sighs* Hence why I typed "hard earned" money with quotation marks around it cos it's NOT hard-earned! The sarcasm went right over your head!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 15, 2009)

I`m having a baby next month and paying for the delivery ourselves really forces us to cut back our expenses.We are not poor, we are not rich, we are  ok, but the delivery and everything implies a new baby really challanges our finances, plus the worries what if something goes wrong and there will be unpredictable expenses? When you have kids and you`re on your own you really have to be responsible in long term and think about the future too, 
If I would get plenty of money right now I would make some funds for my babies, what if something would happen to me or my husband before they are adults 
Maybe I`m a little bit paranoia but with the joy of children come responsabilities and worries for the future for their sake IMO


I`m still buying some Mac but much less


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 15, 2009)

If she can afford it, good for her!
I don't see why not and I am sure that she has a lot of diappers and other stuff for her children coming from the media and the money she got for all that advertizing.
Even a new mother deserves to treat and pamper herself! Come on!


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Even a new mother deserves to treat and pamper herself! Come on!_

 
There's a vast difference between a pampering treat and $1000 worth of lip plumpers.

Anyway, why are people still devoting precious pixels to this trainwreck?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 15, 2009)

Im surprised she didnt scam and get a mac pro card. She's already leeched everything else...


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 15, 2009)

Girls gotta have their mac even if they have 14 babies. Jk


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

Firstly, by the end of the year the media will not care for Octomom. Her major source of income will have dried up. How much do you think it costs to raise one child, let alone 14? And apparently some have major dissabilities. 

Her home was purchased by her father, whom she lives with. She couldn't even afford the old one (it was under forclosure, she lived with her mom) so she moved onto the richer parents to sponge off of. 

Her medical bills are through the roof.
the rest fo her handouts will dry up soon enough.

She will not be able to support her kids. It's a fact. She is simply not making enough money, and if she's stupid enough to blow 1000$ on MAC, what else is she spending her money on? This woman is a kook. She should have her kids taken away imo. Based on the fact that she's a nutcase, not that she spent 1000$ at mac.


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 15, 2009)

this woman is an absolute disgrace. seriously, what.the.fuck. can't say more than that.

and yes mothers do deserve to treat themselves but this woman is using our money to pay for her excesses. she needs a reality check.


----------



## user79 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sorry maybe I missed something, but how do we know she spent $1000 on MAC? All I see is a pic of her shopping at a MAC counter. So the source for this factual information is LJ and TMZ - oh it must be true!

BTW I prefer Octopussy. Hah!


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree totally that we should all treat ourselves at one point and time, but there comes a limit especially when you have 14 children.


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_With all the money she's got from interviews, etc $1000 probably isn't very much is it?

So long as the kids aren't going hungry while she slaps more lipgloss on her inflated lips, then what she spends her "hard earned" money on is her business.

It's so easy for people to jump on the bandwagon and shake their heads disapprovingly cos of all the media coverage surrounding her, but c'mon now there are women on Specktra who are just as bad - yet they get nothing but praise for spending the equivalent to a mortgage payment on MAC!_

 
I agree with you well said, she has made money off of her interviews..She loves her children and provides for them.


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Im surprised she didnt scam and get a mac pro card. She's already leeched everything else..._

 
Hey Hilly I know this is off topic but I think I'm not sure that phentermine is associted with pulmonary hypertension.  Be careful if your taking it.

Check this link out http://www.chestjournal.org/content/121/2/649.full.pdf


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha I agree with Julia. Octopussy is way better.

If she did spend 1000 dollars, thats crazy sauce. She owes like 2 million in hospital bills.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_I agree with you well said, she has made money off of her interviews..She loves her children and provides for them._

 
no, she doesnt and hasnt.
shes lived for the past several years off taxpayers' money. shes a leech off society.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

who cares about this lady.  all she wants is attention.  i am so sick of hearing about her.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 15, 2009)

if she did spend that much...



then Im just wondering what the heck she bought! where is her haul thread?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Im just kidding, I know this isnt a laughing matter for some, and I have my own opinion on this psycho woman, but my opinion isn't going to change what happens with her and her situation so I just read and go..


----------



## Hilly (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Hey Hilly I know this is off topic but I think I'm not sure that phentermine is associted with pulmonary hypertension.  Be careful if your taking it.

Check this link out http://www.chestjournal.org/content/121/2/649.full.pdf_

 

lol thanks for the info. I was kinda confused because i wasnt sure what you are talking about but  then i saw my ticker. lol but its some ad that popped up. i dont even know what it is lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 15, 2009)

What's even more appalling than what this woman and her doctors have done is all of the people who just love to sit in front of their computer screens and tear her and her family apart. It's all terrible.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm actually curious to see what she bought, too.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 15, 2009)

So first she pops 8 kids out, then turns crazy and then spends $1000 on MAC? Someone needs a psychiatrist pls.


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2009)

This woman (Octo) is the very essence of what a parasitic leech can do in our system.  Feeling sorry for her only makes her grab more $$.  She is entitled to buy makeup, but is she entitled to beg out the popular sympathy and get $500 K for a new house and $ 135K per month on child care.. I think not.  If so, then I should have quit working years ago and started to cook up babies in my uterus.  This whole issue makes me sick!


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2009)

lolol...that's my morbid curiosity too..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Brittni (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe she considers the $1000 an investment. Start looking good...find a sugar daddy? ha...


----------



## Nicala (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Maybe she considers the $1000 an investment. Start looking good...find a sugar daddy? ha..._

 
I SECOND THIS!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Maybe she considers the $1000 an investment. Start looking good...find a sugar daddy? ha..._

 
That would be a great idea for her.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Yeah but come on..this woman has openly - proudly - exploited a health care system, has, for want of a better word, pimped out her self-inflicted circumstances (multiple chidlren, no partner, no job), to receive financial benefits. It's not disapproval that people should regard this woman with, it's disgust, imo. 
When I look at her, I think about all the women with steady low income jobs, who try their best to live and work honestly and who would probably love nothing more than to go on a shopping spree occasionally and make themselves feel good, but whose jobs cover little more than necessities. She's vile._

 
couldnt have said it better myself. and whos stuck with the bill.. taxpayers! $1000 might be justifiable if she were earning this money herself but she isnt! its being provided for her bc of all the children - therefore she should be using it on them, like food, medical bills, daycare, etc, not for her own selfish purposes.

_"The Suleman octuplets' medical costs have not been disclosed, but in 2006, the average cost for a premature baby's hospital stay in California was $164,273, according to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. The average cost for just one cesarean birth in 2006 was $22,762 in California. Eight times that equals $1.3 million. 

For a single mother, the cost of raising 14 children through age 17 ranges from $1.3 million to $2.7 million, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture. 


Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, who is struggling to close a $42 billion budget gap by cutting services, declined through a spokesman to comment on the taxpayer costs associated with the octuplets' delivery and care."








_


----------



## alka1 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the kind of attention she wanted in the first place. She's being followed by paparazzi all the time and being offered interviews to be on TV.. Next comes the movie. Yeah - she got what she wanted. She wanted the kind of attention Angelina Jolie gets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now she has to cope with the fact that she'll no longer have any privacy. It's a double edged sword


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 15, 2009)

i really don't understand why this woman is "famous". is it just because she had 8 kids plus the 6 she has at home and can't afford to have any of them? because if so there are plenty of people out there popping out babies they can't afford. this obsession with this woman is so obscene and it disgusts me to no end.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Maybe she considers the $1000 an investment. Start looking good...find a sugar daddy? ha..._

 
you must mean another sperm doner


----------



## Nicala (Mar 15, 2009)

Worst part is that the government is also helping her out. She should be the only one taking care of them herself as it was her decision to have 14 children. I don't see why the government should even get involved with her. Since its not the governments fault she enjoys popping out kids.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 15, 2009)

lawl..

I think of government spending as an investment to the her children who are already born, cuz talking about the past wont fix nothing.. Hopefully government support will keep these kids keep out of trouble and prevent them from being a menice in soceity. hah.

$1,000 MAC haul? When shes million dollars in debt with medical bills..? This woman needs a bitch slap.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

I spend money at MAC I have no business spending too..so I really am a bad one to judge


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

^ we all do (or.. a lot of us do anyway,myself included) the difference is we havent just popped out a litter of children (which we're even conceived naturally, but were part of this woman's compulsion for things to love), and we're not begging for handouts during a global financial crisis. 

For the record her supposed "Angelina" surgery/i want to be her thing is beyond terrifying. Seriously, to me, thats like the basis of a terrifying horror movie. It gives me the willies! the willies!!


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_I agree with you well said, she has made money off of her interviews..She loves her children and provides for them._

 
She hasn't really made any money at this point.  She hasn't gotten any sponsors from diaper and baby food companies like other multi-births.  This is because of the controversy of her actions.  I'm not saying she's right or wrong spending whatever money she has.  But she's not a cash cow like some would think.

The Angel nurses are going to leave after six months and then what?  Hope and pray that she can get a reality show.  Possibly it could happen.  It's her choice what she does and she has to realize the potential of her actions.

Also, she does not need to spend $1000 on MAC makeup for "interviews" and such because most legitimate news shows have makeup artist.  So like I said, if she chooses to spend a $1000 bucks on makeup, that is up to her and she has to take the repercussions of that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry I can be a little long winded sometimes.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 15, 2009)

^^

I read in peoples magazine that through various tv interviews and by selling her personal photos to news people she already made close to $500,000... I think one interview she got $300,000 and her photos got $200,000 the rest was from misc stuff..


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow...can anyone imagine having to raise that many kids as a single parent...or married all under the age of 6-7....I would be crazy!!!!! I can't remember how old her oldest is...My 7 year old alone challenges me...I couldn't take a dozen + more


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

I think she needs to get herself some therapy instead. 

I'm a little sick of hearing about her but I'm so curious about the whole thing. I'm nosy, I'll admit it.

Yes, every mother needs to indulge once in awhile, but this woman is on welfare and has 14 children- through in vitro.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 16, 2009)

this whack job makes me sick to my stomach. i dont care where she got the money. freeloaders that pop out babies they cant pay for are the scum of the earth. unlike in many cases there isnt even a raggedy man to put blame on either.

and i would care if the nut bought a lipgloss for 14.50. leeches like her on society are gross ppl IMO. 

i really could care less about her or those future nutcases (aka the 14 kids that didnt ask to be here in this mess). as a person that has payed taxes since 16 and has never been on any public assistance I wish she would disappear into oblivion FOREVER. for real, shes on dr phil every week and shes ruining one of my fav talk shows.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ well alright girl...However I think I dislike Dr Phil as much as her...he really gets on my last frazzled nerve


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ well alright girl...However I think I dislike Dr Phil as much as her...*he really gets on my last frazzled nerve*_

 
Amen...Dr. Phil is only good for one thing.  Watching to improve English skills.  Skip it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ well alright girl...However I think I dislike Dr Phil as much as her...he really gets on my last frazzled nerve_

 
Agreed. It would help if he was a real therapist instead of a balding baffoon.

That's right. I said it. Baffoon.


----------



## lara (Mar 16, 2009)

...buffoon.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Buffoon, baffoon... It's nearly 2am, I'm tired


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Agreed. It would help if he was a real therapist instead of a balding baffoon.

That's right. I said it. Baffoon._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Amen...Dr. Phil is only good for one thing.  Watching to improve English skills.  Skip it._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ well alright girl...However I think I dislike Dr Phil as much as her...he really gets on my last frazzled nerve_

 
Hey I watch it for the entertainment. its upper middle class suburban Jerry Springer to me. His common sense advice is over rated. Someone once asked him does he think her hubby would cheat again for the like, 10th time, in that deep country accent he said, "if u touch a pot and it burns u would u get real close to the pot to see if will burn u again?" WTF I could have told her that and I dont have a degree for that crap! pure comedy for me.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry, but this OctoMom lady is ca-RAZY!

You wanna have 15 kids, fine. But you should have a Gotdamn JOB. This bitch is on Public Assistance.

THAT'S why it pisses me off when she drops $1k on MAC. I don't care HOW MUCH money she gets from interviews, or pimping her kids, or selling her birth tape, or doing porn. If she's on Public Assistance, she oughta be shopping at Walmart, for fuck's sake. I wouldn't be surprised if this bitch decided to get more plastic surgery to look more like A. Jolie.

And she wonders why donations from big companies aren't pouring in. I swear, someone oughta throw her down and take away her uterus. Stupid bitch. She's gotta be about as dumb as a box of hair to NOT realize why America hates her.

Shit, I've dropped over $1k on MAC since January, and I have 5 kids, but my husband and I work at the same place, and we make good money...we can afford it, I'm sure Octomom can't. What's the hospital bill for delivering 8 babies, and keeping them in NICU? Just because she's got a grand laying around, doesn't mean she should blow it on manicures and MAC, and plastic surgery...she SHOULD be spending it on, ohidunno, a mortgage, or rent, or diapers, or formula, or WHATEVER.

If it weren't for the babies, I would say I hope she loses her welfare benefits cuz of all this shit she's pulling. I want those babies taken care of the way they deserve.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 16, 2009)

There is not enough therapy in the world to fix that woman. I feel tremendously sorry for those poor children, all 14 of them.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_freeloaders that pop out babies they cant pay for are the scum of the earth._


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't breed em if ya can't feed em!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow. I know I spend a bit too much on money on MAC but I work my ass off for it. So what if she's received a lot of money for interviews and pics? That money will run out. And she's still on public assistance! I don't care who you are but if you are accepting help from the government, you have no right to spend that much money on makeup.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys could hate all you want to... She found the way to combat the recession!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Fucking ridiculous. 

Yeah I do drop tons of dough at the MAC counter and on a million little other things. But never $1000 or any amount near that on anything. Plus I don't have what is it? 14 kids to support and am depending on temporary publicity and government funding to keep food in their mouths and clothes on their backs. Seriously this lady has a TON of other things to worry about financially than going out and spending that much money on MAC. That money needs to be spent on the kids.


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Worst part is that the government is also helping her out. She should be the only one taking care of them herself as it was her decision to have 14 children. I don't see why the government should even get involved with her. Since its not the governments fault she enjoys popping out kids._

 
That's when I think, poor kids! They didn't do anything wrong and don't deserve to be left out in the cold. It's not their fault their mum's a nutjob. They deserve a shot at life and if their mother can't provide someone has to step up, taxpayers in this case. It's wrong she had them in the first place, tough times for everyone, but they're born, can't make them disappear now.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

^Exactly. It's not like it was an accident. She had 6 kids and then decided to get in vitro.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebeflamand* 

 
_That's when I think, poor kids! They didn't do anything wrong and don't deserve to be left out in the cold. It's not their fault their mum's a nutjob. They deserve a shot at life and if their mother can't provide someone has to step up, taxpayers in this case. It's wrong she had them in the first place, tough times for everyone, but they're born, can't make them disappear now._

 

 I agree...they are here now!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I heard in an interview with her in it that she wants to get the rest of the embryos implanted. 

Maybe she'll drop $2000 next time at MAC after she pops another set of 8.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

The last interview I watched she said she had no plans of ever having anymore kids after having 8 at one time....and I would personally like to thank her for that


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

Everybody interested in her haul and maybe to actually see an article on this: OctoMom's Massive Coverup - TMZ.com


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The last interview I watched she said she had no plans of ever having anymore kids after having 8 at one time....and I would personally like to thank her for that_

 
GOOD. She already has way too many kids. The interview I watched I think was the one where her mother and her were kind of arguing about things. Idk how old or recent it is. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms_Slick* 

 
_Everybody interested in her haul and maybe to actually see an article on this: OctoMom's Massive Coverup - TMZ.com_

 
I won't lie I do the exact thing. I go out the counter buy stuff and then come back like 20 minutes later and buy even more. But again I don't have 14 kids to raise and nowhere near spending $1000 on anything.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

well if she starts making a ton of money as reported she will...the State will not be supporting her..and she can feel free to MAC herself out.....When it's all said and done she will probably be a millionare with Tv shows, book deals etc....


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol I do get the urge to go back and buy more stuff like the next day, but I try to be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This lady also had enough cash to take who knows how many of her kids to Knott's Berry Farm last Saturday. Hollywood Rag - Celebrity Ragazine

You know, right now she seems to be living more of a "high life" than I am, and I only support myself and work 50 hours a week!!! Buy 1000 in MAC, go to Knott's Berry Farm, get a new house, life must be good. Maybe we should all pop out 20 kids and go on welfare! Okay, I am exaggerating, I just know there a lot more stories out there that are probably exactly like this and I am helping to support them. The government should really step in and review where all these families money is going... I am frustrated that 30% of my paycheck goes to this kind of nonsense. I could be helping the polar bears or finding homes for abandoned animals...just something significant!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dr Phil (who let me add I  can't stand) said She does not get Welfare checks...But Food Stamps right now ...so she has to be getting money from some of these sponsers....I don't get it if she is not....No way she could afford this on Welfare....She however did say she was living off borrowed student loan money...Lord knows uncle sam will make her pay dearly for that crazy mistake.....I just finished paying off student loans and I used it all for school....


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I guess she just kind of makes me think of all the people who are on welfare and then have jobs where they get paid "under-the-table". Not only are they taking money away from the truly needy people, (i.e. homeless, disabled) but then they get more money and don't pay any taxes on it. Just makes me sick the way some people feel entitled to "cheat the system".

I know, I couldn't believe when I heard about her using her student loans for her kids. And she really believes that this is a good idea. When was the last time you heard of anyone else taking out student loans for anything other than school? Lol this one kind of makes me laugh...and cry for her poor children at the same time.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_well if she starts making a ton of money as reported she will...the State will not be supporting her..and she can feel free to MAC herself out.....When it's all said and done she will probably be a millionare with Tv shows, book deals etc...._

 
I understand having to support the kids cause it's not like they asked to be here, there here and living and breathing now and deserve a good living just like every other child does. 

Yeah, she's got to be making some amount of cash everytime her name is even mentioned somewhere probably. I don't think SHE deserves it though, the kids on the other hand do though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms_Slick* 

 
_Lol I do get the urge to go back and buy more stuff like the next day, but I try to be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This lady also had enough cash to take who knows how many of her kids to Knott's Berry Farm last Saturday. Hollywood Rag - Celebrity Ragazine

You know, right now she seems to be living more of a "high life" than I am, and I only support myself and work 50 hours a week!!! Buy 1000 in MAC, go to Knott's Berry Farm, get a new house, life must be good. Maybe we should all pop out 20 kids and go on welfare! Okay, I am exaggerating, I just know there a lot more stories out there that are probably exactly like this and I am helping to support them. The government should really step in and review where all these families money is going... I am frustrated that 30% of my paycheck goes to this kind of nonsense. I could be helping the polar bears or finding homes for abandoned animals...just something significant!_

 
Last time I went to the MAC counter I went back exactly 20 minutes later cause they were having a special going on where if you spent $50 on anything at Macy's you get a $10 gift certificate thingy to spend (but it's just like the coupons with a million restrictions though but it's better than nothing when your spending your money on stuff you were already going to be buying). Right after I was about to leave my second trip to the counter the MA there was just like I'll see you in another 20 minutes LOL! Rofl. Bad I know. This is how I go broke.

I agree she seems to be living on semi-celebrity luxury status right now. I hope she's using some of this money she's making from everything she's doing to save up for the kids futures, I doubt it though. My dad jokingly told me that I should be just like her and pop out 14 so I can live the high life. Uhh not funny pops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Dr Phil (who let me add I  can't stand) said She does not get Welfare checks...But Food Stamps right now ...so she has to be getting money from some of these sponsers....I don't get it if she is not....No way she could afford this on Welfare....She however did say she was living off borrowed student loan money...Lord knows uncle sam will make her pay dearly for that crazy mistake.....I just finished paying off student loans and I used it all for school...._

 
Yeah there is no way in hell she can even have anywhere close to as good of a living with just being on government assistance programs. Hell no. 

Hmmmm, I dont think she realizes that loans HAVE to be paid off or bad stuff will happen for sure. Just saying or typing the word out gives me shivers.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms_Slick* 

 
_Well, I guess she just kind of makes me think of all the people who are on welfare and then have jobs where they get paid "under-the-table". Not only are they taking money away from the truly needy people, (i.e. homeless, disabled) but then they get more money and don't pay any taxes on it. Just makes me sick the way some people feel entitled to "cheat the system".

I know, I couldn't believe when I heard about her using her student loans for her kids. And she really believes that this is a good idea. When was the last time you heard of anyone else taking out student loans for anything other than school? Lol this one kind of makes me laugh...and cry for her poor children at the same time._

 
Not to get off topic but :

My mom who doesn't speak good enough english has worked on and off under the table jobs cause that's all she can really do okay. She still files taxes and pays them though. Believe me the jobs she's had to do aren't easy and I doubt many people are willing to do them with the amount she's getting paid. There is quite a bit of physical labor involved and she's constantly tired and worn out. This money she's earned has helped raise me and my brother and we have a pretty good living growing up and even now in this tough economy. 

I have no problem with tax money being taken and used for USEFUL things that can actually help people. But I know there is a lot of money of ours being spent on ridiculous shit which makes me mad but what can ya do? They'll take the cut out of my paycheck and use it towards whatever they please whether or not I agree with if it is important or not.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think you can still be on Welfare or Government assistant and still earn a miniumun amount of money to help supplement that income..or get reduced amounts .... I know my grammy used to clean houses and she was still able to get a min amount of SS and food stamps because she made below the poverty level ... I think..I am not an expert on it...But i know it can't be easy to survive on Welfare alone by any means


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

X4biddenxLustX said:


> Not to get off topic but :
> 
> My mom who doesn't speak good enough english has worked on and off under the table jobs cause that's all she can really do okay. She still files taxes and pays them though. Believe me the jobs she's had to do aren't easy and I doubt many people are willing to do them with the amount she's getting paid. There is quite a bit of physical labor involved and she's constantly tired and worn out. This money she's earned has helped raise me and my brother and we have a pretty good living growing up and even now in this tough economy.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think you can still be on Welfare or Government assistant and still earn a miniumun amount of money to help supplement that income..or get reduced amounts .... I know my grammy used to clean houses and she was still able to get a min amount of SS and food stamps because she made below the poverty level ... I think..I am not an expert on it...But i know it can't be easy to survive on Welfare alone by any means_

 
I don't know much about it either. My family and I just have Medicaid. We honestly can't survive without it cause were just a sickly bunch of people. I've been suggested by many people even workers in the welfare office to apply for disability or SSI I think it's called? But I haven't. From what I heard it's not an easy or fast process either.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ It always cracks me up when I see the ladies in the grocery with the food stamps then they go out and get in the Brand spanking new mercedes Benz...My dh and I always look at each other and go ...Must her mom's and laugh


Not sure about the process..but I'm sure it's like pulling teeth


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think you can still be on Welfare or Government assistant and still earn a miniumun amount of money to help supplement that income..or get reduced amounts .... I know my grammy used to clean houses and she was still able to get a min amount of SS and food stamps because she made below the poverty level ... I think..I am not an expert on it...But i know it can't be easy to survive on Welfare alone by any means_

 
Yeah, you totally can. I work with a woman who has four kids and just got a divorce and is going through some tough times, and she gets food stamps.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Ms_Slick said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ For sure, I totally agree


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

So how do we get the public outrage? Because this whole thing is really ridiculous... I mean, what about children's services? Shouldn't they be assessing how well they are being cared for? Where's THAT expose? I mean the woman is obviously playing the system, so where's the media coverage to shut her down? Sensationalising this, does not help the children, not one bit!


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, the thing is that these eight babies aren't home yet, and her other six kids have a new house on a nice cul de sac and get to spend weekends at knott's berry farm amusement park. What can child services really say? 

Octomom is now being supported by Angels in Waiting who will provide a caregiver for the babies 24 hours a day or something, and she's selling pictures of the octuplets homecoming. I don't know how this will all end, she'll make money, probably lots of it, and she'll most likely get to keep her kids.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ That's just insane. This lady is getting a free ride practically besides having to birth a total of 14 kids!


I'm always seeing the people who get a ton of government assistance have like the best clothes and things too that I can't even afford and I'm working! I know you can find good bargains and stuff but really they got so much more nicer things than I do!!!

I have heard that with SSI disability things can go either way. Some people get it pretty easily while others don't. I think generally speaking you need documentation from doctors to back up that you can't work because of your disability. And it takes months for applications to get reviewed and that most chances they'll deny you the first time you file a claim and thats when some people I guess who truly need this money (due to serious illness or accidents) get lawyers to help them get approved. Other than that I really don't know much else about this.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2009)

The system is really strange...


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 24, 2009)

shes a moron but i'm sure she prob has the $$$ to do it from all the media deals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its fckin sick a jobless mother of 10+ kids can afford 1000$ of MAC and i never could


----------



## joanbrent (Mar 31, 2009)

There are no words for her!                 She may be in a financial crunch but still want to make it sure she looks good. In her recent interview, she admitted that Huggies and Pampers diapers have already dropped their support due to public backlash against her. An opinion research points out "It is really sad that they would take away help from innocent infants that need these resources just because of the negative publicity surrounding the mother."


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ That's sad that her kids are losing the help and support they soo need just because of their mother's actions. 

But hell, if I knew what she was doing with her money and everything I wouldn't want to give anything to her either. 

I just wish that the kids ONLY could receive benefits but not her if that makes any sense?


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 28, 2012)

Didnt she lose her house?!


----------

